
Shoshana Zuboff: Secrets of Surveillance Capitalism - fwdbureau
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/the-digital-debate/shoshana-zuboff-secrets-of-surveillance-capitalism-14103616.html?printPagedArticle=true#pageIndex_2
======
basicplus2
This part I think sums it up well....

"The significance of behavioral surplus was quickly camouflaged, both at
Google and eventually throughout the Internet industry, with labels like
“digital exhaust,” “digital breadcrumbs,” and so on. These euphemisms for
behavioral surplus operate as ideological filters, in exactly the same way
that the earliest maps of the North American continent labeled whole regions
with terms like “heathens,” “infidels,” “idolaters,” “primitives,” “vassals,”
or “rebels.” On the strength of those labels, native peoples, their places and
claims, were erased from the invaders’ moral and legal equations, legitimating
their acts of taking and breaking in the name of Church and Monarchy.

We are the native peoples now whose tacit claims to self-determination have
vanished from the maps of our own behavior. They are erased in an astonishing
and audacious act of dispossession by surveillance that claims its right to
ignore every boundary in its thirst for knowledge of and influence over the
most detailed nuances of our behavior. For those who wondered about the
logical completion of the global processes of commodification, the answer is
that they complete themselves in the dispossession of our intimate quotidian
reality, now reborn as behavior to be monitored and modified, bought and
sold."

